
Ask HN: How can I calculate how loud (dB) is a place/area? - bobnarizes
Dear HN,
I&#x27;m wondering if you can give me a hint how to calculate how loud is the place am living?<p>I live in Germany and my idea to build a tool where I can enter my address and find out the decibel number (day and night) based on the proximities to roads, airports, trains, etc, etc<p>Not sure if there is already any API or projects to get this in Europe (specially in Germany)<p>Thank you and happy holidays,
======
mikro2nd
Buy/borrow an SPL (sound pressure-level) meter. I would be surprised if there
is any way to 'calculate' sound level.

~~~
LinuxBender
Exactly this. They are not expensive. [1]

[1] -
[https://www.amazon.com/s?k=spl+sound+meter](https://www.amazon.com/s?k=spl+sound+meter)

